# New Mini issue....



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

Today, had a new Mini experience that has not happened to me before. 

Turned on display. Blue screen, with the "wait a moment" little circle thing rather than the normal behavior where it asks if you want live TV, etc.

Waited 20 minutes, just to give it time. Never changed. No response via remote. Only recourse was to unplug mini. After about a 7 minute boot cycle, it came up normally.

No power issues (it's behind a UPS), no Fios issues, nothing happened to the host, etc. It just barfed for no apparent reason.

Just sharing in case anyone else has experienced this new feature.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

wmhjr said:


> Today, had a new Mini experience that has not happened to me before.
> 
> Turned on display. Blue screen, with the "wait a moment" little circle thing rather than the normal behavior where it asks if you want live TV, etc.
> 
> ...


Just happened to me, thought the power cable had come out a little from the back, so I unplugged than plugged back in all went well.


----------



## ilkevinli (Jan 6, 2001)

This has happened to me also.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

This always happens to one of my Minis whenever there is an update. After the update it comes back up and has a blue screen with the spinning blue circle. I need to unplug it and then it boots again fine. I have no idea why the one always does this but it has always worked fine for me otherwise.


----------



## Digital Man (Jan 2, 2013)

This happened to me yesterday.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

OK there must be a problem let call it the *spinning blue circle* (SBC) problem, will someone report this to TiVo ? I can't because the Mini it happened on is now at my friends home.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

One of my minis is doing this now, and I can't get past it. I reboot, and after a few minutes I get a blue screen with 'One Moment...' but it never goes away.


----------



## acvitale (Dec 12, 2013)

I have a Roamio Plus and 2 Minis.

As of this evening one of the minis stopped streaming. It was completely unresponsive and locked up.

Power cycled the unit and it now stops during the boot up saying 

Wait a moment with the Blue circle just before the short TIVO video would normally start. Tried several reboots. Let it sit for 2+ hrs. 

No luck. Any ideas on how to resolve.

Tried moving it to the other TIVO mini location and swapped them still have the problem with the unit (not the location)

Arghh!


----------



## mattman84 (Nov 2, 2009)

Same here. Mini with Roamio Plus. To get past the spinning circle I can pull the power, then pull the Ethernet or coax (whichever you're using), then plug in power, and wait until it's fully booted to plug Ethernet/coax back in.

Once I'm to this point though it claims it cannot see my Roamio. Connections to the TiVo service are fine. I can also, oddly enough, stream live TV from my Roamio. Multiple reboots of every link in the chain have not helped.

I tried changing the name of the Mini on tivo.com and restarting guided setup. Perhaps that wasn't the best idea. I now cannot get past the Name This TiVo Box section of guided setup. I select a name but cannot move forward from there.


----------



## jstevenson (May 6, 2007)

same issue just hit my Mini. 

Use a Moca connection to a Roamio. WTF.


----------



## jstevenson (May 6, 2007)

Roamio is showing a good connection to TiVo service. Reset the network settings. Reset the Mini multiple times and still hangs at same point.

Curious that these all cropped up today with all the C133 issues.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

I expect these issues to be resolved around midnight Pacific. (Sorry)

--Margret


----------



## BaileySVU2001 (Dec 12, 2013)

Just checked this morning (3 am PST) and it's still not working. Mini now shows no connection at all. Hopefully it's just a matter of time...


----------



## henryseiden (Aug 19, 2006)

TiVoMargret said:


> I expect these issues to be resolved around midnight Pacific. (Sorry)
> 
> --Margret


Thanks for the update, Margaret. Maybe posting this on your voicemail would be a good idea for all those not on these forums, eh?

However, that said, my Mini still says it can't find the DVR this AM. Calling the CS. Do they know about your issue and it's current state? Maybe you could go into some more detail about the issues and how to properly reset from these problems in the future???


----------



## mike-d (Dec 12, 2013)

BaileySVU2001 said:


> Just checked this morning (3 am PST) and it's still not working. Mini now shows no connection at all. Hopefully it's just a matter of time...


12/12/13 7 AM, my mini still can not see the Roamio (which has a C133), but the mini can access my premieres.


----------



## henryseiden (Aug 19, 2006)

wmhjr said:


> Today, had a new Mini experience that has not happened to me before.
> 
> Turned on display. Blue screen, with the "wait a moment" little circle thing rather than the normal behavior where it asks if you want live TV, etc.
> 
> ...


Obviously not a barf. But the fix is not apparent, I had the same issue and apparently others on this forum. Ms. Schmidt was nice enough to reply, but since CS was closed, no one there could deal with the recovery issues inherent to those who involved in the resulting issue from what TiVo systems (seems to have) caused to users, which is disheartening.

I can share how I recovered from the boot issue, same as some others (but before reading it here), finally re-plugged BOTH the Moca Box power, the Mini's RF, then re-attached the power to the Mini. It booted much faster than the previous method (what you tried).

Repowering the XL4. Currently waiting for CS to open unto determine how to reset (if needed) the DVR to share out one tuner.

Based on my experiences and what appears here, the issue has to be that whatever was done somehow prevents the Mini from seeing the DVR shared tuner and/or turns off the shared tuner. I had complained about this issue in the past with the Mini (was intermittent one).


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

I was told by Tivo customer service that my unit 'had died' and was issued an RMA number for a free replacement.. Should I just wait and see if works in a few days ?


----------



## acvitale (Dec 12, 2013)

TiVoMargret said:


> I expect these issues to be resolved around midnight Pacific. (Sorry)
> 
> --Margret


11:30am EST (8:30am PST) no fix, no luck, just a useless box that frustrates me more with each passing moment.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

acvitale said:


> 11:30am EST (8:30am PST) no fix, no luck, just a useless box that frustrates me more with each passing moment.


same here. It seems like the Roamios are only allowing 1 mini to be attached.


----------



## acvitale (Dec 12, 2013)

mattman84 said:


> Same here. Mini with Roamio Plus. To get past the spinning circle I can pull the power, then pull the Ethernet or coax (whichever you're using), then plug in power, and wait until it's fully booted to plug Ethernet/coax back in.


I re read the thread and found this. Tried it.

FINALLY got it to work by disconnecting ethernet and coax. Waiting to boot to the screen with the message it could not connect. Plugged in the MoCA and sure enough within 5 secs everything is working again.

It does see the Roamio Plus and is working normally.

Scared of what happens with a power failure or whatever.

Tivo support was of NO ASSISTANCE telling me the unit was defective and send it in there was no way to make it work.

Thanks to the forum for your help and specifically to MattMan84 !


----------



## mattman84 (Nov 2, 2009)

You're welcome! In all fairness I just used TiVo's own support article:

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/385


----------



## mattman84 (Nov 2, 2009)

As an update, I plugged my Mini back in last night to begin guided setup again. It took some time downloading and applying an update, and from there all was good again. I was able to get past the name selection screen and it once again saw my Roamio. Thanks for whatever it was that fixed things!


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

I just ran across the Spinning Blue Circle issue this morning. Only way out was to reboot. I wound up rebooting both the Roamio & the mini. I'll have to see if it happens again.


----------

